# slight jealousy with peggy



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i hope i have put this in the right place.
peggy is 7, and very much my girl, we did have another dog, who died when she was 1 yr, and i have had a tibetan terrier come to stay here a few times, for a few days.
she has been a star with murphy, as you can imagine has come in and turned ours and her life topsy turvey. well a couple of times, when i have been making a big fuss of her, sitting on the floor, he has come up to join in, and she has really told him off, which i completely understand, i have dealt with this by gently moving him away with my other hand, telling her to be good , but not letting my hold on her go, i watch to see when her mood has passed then let her go where is is once again fine with him, and will play straight away . does it sound as if i am doing the right thing? should i stop cuddling her where he can come up and try to be part of it? i never tell her off when she does this, as she has always been my girl, and 99%of the time is an angel with him, and has been so kind to him.


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

watching this post with great interest. my jealous 13 year old jack drew blood on my very naughty puppy yesterday  not quite sure how to plat it really.....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

If im honest this happens with me , 4 cockapoos all wanting cuddles at the same time. echi often gets a bit gowly as she is my gilr and even if im cuddling one of tgem she will mussle in.

if she gets growly its her i removev and give affection to one othe the others. she needs to learn she doesnt own me. and she is getting better. 

you if she growls i would move her back.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

kendal said:


> If im honest this happens with me , 4 cockapoos all wanting cuddles at the same time. echi often gets a bit gowly as she is my gilr and even if im cuddling one of tgem she will mussle in.
> 
> if she gets growly its her i removev and give affection to one othe the others. she needs to learn she doesnt own me. and she is getting better.
> 
> you if she growls i would move her back.


thank you for your advice, 
as she has been so good , and lets him have her bed, look in her food bowl once she has finished, i thought i was doing the right thing by letting her have some fuss without him muscling in? she still has one walk a day without him, and it is not always me who takes her, perhaps if i gently move her away, make a fuss of him ,a nd then ask her to join us? i really want to get this right, as want them to live in dog harmony together,


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

LisaVonH said:


> watching this post with great interest. my jealous 13 year old jack drew blood on my very naughty puppy yesterday  not quite sure how to plat it really.....


i hope the advice i get helps you too, can be quite stressful at times cant it?


----------

